# Solo Bass Tournaments



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of any bass tournaments in central ohio that allow singles to fish and not penalize them? It's getting to be a pain finding a consistent partner. most of my buddies work weekends.


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

Try the Midwest Sportsman. I do not think there is a penalty for fishing alone. Look up Phil Carver he runs a great tourney. There are 2 divisions one on weekends and one on Wed nights that rotate between Alum and Griggs. Check the link Midwest Sportsman C.O.D down the forum page.

I have been fishing it for the past two years. It is a great group of guys and very well run.

Rusty


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

The American Bass Anglers (ABA) is draw style curcuit,you may have a non-boater that you fish against or you may fish alone.In district 093 (Columbus area) there are very few non-boaters.Check out there website,it is a great curcuit to fish and the State director (Barry Davis) does a great job.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

both of the previous circuts are very very good I have fished both and a looking forward to Midwest's first COD outing on the 22nd


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

A buddy of mine was just talking about joining one of those solo tourneys. He said even if there is two people on a boat they are fishing against each other. I will try and find out who puts it on. I know the championship is at kentucky lake and they will be giving some tritons away.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Justflippin , I have a guy that fished with us last year that is desperatly looking for a partner . He is a very good fisherman also . I have known him for many years through fishing other tourny's as well and he and his partners have always qualified for the fish offs in every circuit they had fished . He is also looking for someone that can make every event with the exception of a death in the family or a really complex illness . We would love to have you aboard . We do not penalize anyone for fishing the circuit alone . We have a few guys that actually prefer to do so . If you are interested in our circuit , I would be more than happy to talk to you and answer any questions you may have and also explain everything pertaining to the circuit to you .

The ABA is set up for guys looking for a circuit to compete in a circuit on an individual basis . If you take your boat to an event , you will use your boat at the event , always . The local director is a very great guy . He runs a well structured tournament and is a great director . The ABA also holds a national classic as well .

Good luck on what ever you end up decideing , and I hope your livewells stay full this season .


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Phil is this guy looking for a partner for the Wednesday tourneys or the weekend tourney?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

delaware has a wednesday night tourn for singles ,6pm-dark -$20.00
most people fish by them self , some boats might have 2 fisherman ,but they fish againest each other. in the past we have had up to 20 boats , but last year dropped off alot. the last wed of the month is the only buddy nights , and we start april 26 (buddy night) there might be a meeting the 19th e-mail me if your interested


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishinrudy , the guy is looking for a partner for the Saturday schedule . If you are interested , I can get you his phone # . I am not sure but you may know him . His name is Brad Mc Gath . Also , glad to someone else im aquainted with on this site .  See you on Alum at our first event on May 10th .


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I called Barry Davis at the ABA last night and I'm signed up to fish that circuit. I fish the Sunday tourneys at Griggs/Oshay and a lot of opens but the ABA is exactly what I was looking for. Phil, I'll keep yours in mind for next year if the ABA doesn't pan out for me.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear . The ABA is an awesome circuit as well . I feel that it will fit your needs and you will enjoy it alot . Good luck this season . I dont know if Barry explained this to you , but make sure that you are at the pre tournament meeting at every event . They useually start 1 1/2 hour before the start time of the tournament .


----------

